# Full Siblings, Different Litters...Wise?



## Kahrg4

Hello!

For the past few months I've been flirting with the idea of a third dog. I've read through a lot of the 'adding a third dog' posts on here and that's answered a lot of questions for me, but I still have one. 

Cafall's breeder has announced a repeat breeding of his sire and dam. I love how Cafall has turned out and trust them as a reputable breeder. They have been very supportive and informative. My question is this; has anyone found any problems/benefits to owning full siblings from separate litters? Good idea, bad idea, completely irrelevant?

Here's the pedigree for the litter (due in Nov.):
Line-breeding for the progency of Berend z Tammik and Blaise vom Gildaf

I've had dogs of various breeds, ages, sizes, and personalities together over the years but never related ones. Anyone have any experience with it?

Thanks!


----------



## Crocky

Not with GSD's but years ago I had dobie siblings from different litters of the same parents. just about 2 years apart but best of buddies. Both females. They stuck to each other like glue. They both had the best temperament!


----------



## lhczth

Totally irrelevant unless you expect full siblings to be clones of one another. Then it could be a problem.


----------



## selzer

The only problem that you might have is if they are male and female, and you leave them intact. A breeding between sister and brother is really not a good idea. Other than that, it makes no difference.


----------



## Shade

Not full siblings but my parents got a lab from a breeder then the next year our puppy's half-sister was bred to our puppy's father. So Cody was Tia's half-brother and also uncle, it was funny trying to explain it to people 

They were completely different dogs though they shared many of the same genetics; Cody was outgoing and stubborn while Tia was shy and very soft. 

The breeder was concerned as Sue was that there might be an accidental breeding but Cody was already neutered by the time Tia came so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Kahrg4

Thanks guys! Both my boys are neutered so no worries there Selzer. Glad to hear I'm being a silly worrywart and over analyzing again.


----------



## LaRen616

I have a couple of questions, if you don't mind. 

How old are your current dogs? 
Have you had them since they were puppies? 
Can you financially handle having 3 dogs? 
Do you have enough time in your day to make sure they all get the attention that they deserve? 
What are your reasons for adding a 3rd dog? 
Are you thinking about getting another male or female?


----------



## Kahrg4

Hi LaRen, questions are fine. 


My boys are 1yr and 1.5yrs old. I've heard it argued both ways of adding a puppy with younger dogs or with older dogs. Consensus seems to be works both ways.
I've had my shepherd since he was a puppy and the husky was a rescue.
I have no issues financially supporting 3 dogs and only work 2-4 hours weekdays. I am home the rest of the time or out working/playing with my boys. 
I am interested in adding a third dog to work as a therapy dog. I work in physical therapy and would love to have a therapy animal available to work with our patients. A bonus would being able to have one of my kiddos come to work with me too  Neither of my current boys would be ideal for therapy work. The husky does drafting (when he feels inclined  ) and my shepherd is in agility training currently.
I've discussed it with the breeder and both parties feel a female would be the best fit with my current dogs.

I have discussed many of the issues of adding a third dog with our breeder, trainers, friends with multiple dogs, and scoured this and other forums. This is not something I am interested in rushing into and am determined to do right by all parties, even if that means waiting.


----------



## LaRen616

Kahrg4 said:


> Hi LaRen, questions are fine.
> 
> 
> My boys are 1yr and 1.5yrs old. I've heard it argued both ways of adding a puppy with younger dogs or with older dogs. Consensus seems to be works both ways.
> I've had my shepherd since he was a puppy and the husky was a rescue.
> I have no issues financially supporting 3 dogs and only work 2-4 hours weekdays. I am home the rest of the time or out working/playing with my boys.
> I am interested in adding a third dog to work as a therapy dog. I work in physical therapy and would love to have a therapy animal available to work with our patients. A bonus would being able to have one of my kiddos come to work with me too  Neither of my current boys would be ideal for therapy work. The husky does drafting (when he feels inclined  ) and my shepherd is in agility training currently.
> I've discussed it with the breeder and both parties feel a female would be the best fit with my current dogs.
> I have discussed many of the issues of adding a third dog with our breeder, trainers, friends with multiple dogs, and scoured this and other forums. This is not something I am interested in rushing into and am determined to do right by all parties, even if that means waiting.


I have 1 more question, are you prepared to have 3 dogs within 1.5-2 years age difference, because they will all be seniors at the same time, senior dogs can be very expensive, not to mention how heartbreaking it will be to lose them all within possibly months of each other?

I too would love to have a pack of 3 someday. I just wanted to ask some questions. ​


----------



## LaRen616

Kahrg4 said:


> I've discussed it with the breeder and both parties feel a female would be the best fit with my current dogs.


I also agree that a female would probably be the best way to go only because they would all be so close in age. Neither one of your males are fully mature yet, you don't want a 3rd male to come in and possibly cause a ruckus in a year or 2.


----------



## Kahrg4

No worries LaRen, they are all thoughts worth entertaining. While no can predict the future, even 5-10 years from now, there are no indicators at present that my income/financial stability would not continue on its current stable path or even increase with further experience. 

As heartbreaking as it would be to lose all three within in months of each other, who's to say disaster wouldn't strike tomorrow? I am fortunate to have a very supportive family and friend group available through all the good times and bad. 

I really appreciate your concern and you asking these questions. It can be hard to find people to play devil's advocate when there's puppy cuteness involved.


----------



## LaRen616

Kahrg4 said:


> No worries LaRen, they are all thoughts worth entertaining. While no can predict the future, even 5-10 years from now, there are no indicators at present that my income/financial stability would not continue on its current stable path or even increase with further experience.
> 
> As heartbreaking as it would be to lose all three within in months of each other, who's to say disaster wouldn't strike tomorrow? I am fortunate to have a very supportive family and friend group available through all the good times and bad.
> 
> I really appreciate your concern and you asking these questions. It can be hard to find people to play devil's advocate when there's puppy cuteness involved.


I only asked because some people don't really think it through or think of the questions that I asked. It sounds like you have truly thought it through though so I hope everything goes well!

I would have loved to have a sibling of my male. They did a repeat breeding when my male was 2 years old. I didn't learn about the litter until a while later but I wouldn't have gotten one anyways since they are byb's.


----------

